# Brass on Brass



## 2011Applicant (30 Oct 2014)

Hi all,
I was just wondering if there was an actual reference to wearing of the DEU belt in the "brass on brass" fashion, when the end of the belt meets the brass buckle.
I've tried searching through the dress regs and QR&Os but could not find anything. Perhaps someone is more familiar with these documents than I am?
Thanks,


----------



## Tibbson (31 Oct 2014)

Kaffee:     Corporal, would you turn to the page in this book that says where the mess hall is, please.
Cpl. Barnes:     Well, Lt. Kaffee, that's not in the book, sir.
Kaffee:     You mean to say in all your time at Gitmo you've never had a meal?
Cpl. Barnes:     No, sir. Three squares a day, sir.
Kaffee:     I don't understand. How did you know where the mess hall was if it's not in this book?
Cpl. Barnes:     Well, I guess I just followed the crowd at chow time, sir.
Kaffee:     No more questions. Thx

Not everything is in a book.  Some things are the way they are because that's the way it is.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Oct 2014)

The book doesn't tell you either how to wear a T-shirt (with the label in the back). It's just the way everyone on the planet wears them.

The brass buckle belts we use are meant to be sized from the back and worn brass on brass: That is how they were first conceived and how everyone who does not want to look like a goof wears them. Oh, and if you don't believe me, then wear it with the brass end six inches away from the belt buckle and see how long it takes for the RSM to grab you.


----------



## Dissident (2 Nov 2014)

When you say "grab", I think you mean "throttle".


----------



## Occam (3 Nov 2014)

Just for clarity's sake - we're talking about this buckle style, right?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Nov 2014)

Affirmative.


----------



## Occam (3 Nov 2014)

Thanks.  I can't add much, other than to say that over my career in two out of three environmental uniforms, and varying degrees of waistline (none of which required overall adjustment of the belt length), I never once had a Coxswain or BCPO even cast a glance at my belt to determine if there was an inch or two of extra belt protruding from the buckle, to the best of my knowledge.  Bigger fish to fry, I guess.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Nov 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I can't add much, other than to say that over my career in two out of three environmental uniforms, and varying degrees of waistline (none of which required overall adjustment of the belt length), I never once had a Coxswain or BCPO even cast a glance at my belt to determine if there was an inch or two of extra belt protruding from the buckle, to the best of my knowledge.  Bigger fish to fry, I guess.



Or they couldn't be bothered to have their people raise their tunic or combat shirt to see if such infractions may be occurring.   >


----------



## Loachman (3 Nov 2014)

The c-c-c-c-colour of the thread on the t-t-t-t-toes of their s-s-s-s-socks had better match, too.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Nov 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The c-c-c-c-colour of the thread on the t-t-t-t-toes of their s-s-s-s-socks had better match, too.



 ;D .... Just the person I was thinking about when I made my post.    ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Nov 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The c-c-c-c-colour of the thread on the t-t-t-t-toes of their s-s-s-s-socks had better match, too.



A whole gunny sack full of kittens just died.


----------



## SprCForr (4 Nov 2014)

All three of ya owe me a new keyboard!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Nov 2014)

What colour of keys on it?


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or they couldn't be bothered to have their people raise their tunic or combat shirt to see if such infractions may be occurring.   >



Or their guts... >
MM


----------



## Happy Guy (5 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D .... Just the person I was thinking about when I made my post.    ;D


This infamous Bde Comd's inspection parade happened after I left 1 CMBG.  Apparently he also checked to see of the sleeves of the T-shirts were cut off too.
Out of curiosity I googled his name and found that he is doing very well in retirement having earned a PhD and now lectures at the University of Ottawa and Carleton University.


----------



## Gronk (5 Nov 2014)

My sympathies to any of his students.


----------



## KerryBlue (5 Nov 2014)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity I googled his name and found that he is doing very well in retirement having earned a PhD and now lectures at the University of Ottawa and Carleton University.



If its possible could someone provide the last name. I am currently a student at carleton and am curious as to which professor this is..


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Nov 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The c-c-c-c-colour of the thread on the t-t-t-t-toes of their s-s-s-s-socks had better match, too.




He wasn't the only one ... back in the early 1960s there was a colonel, later brigadier, who sired a famous general, who ordered our BC to "have them make like horses." We knew what that meant, and as the colonel passed behind the ranks, we lifted first the left and then the right foot so that he could inspect the soles of our boots.  :not-again:


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> If its possible could someone provide the last name. I am currently a student at carleton and am curious as to which professor this is..



NO.

It is a case of no names; no pack drill.



============================================

http://www.cba.org/bc/public_media/rights/240.aspx


----------



## KerryBlue (5 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> NO.
> 
> It is a case of no names; no pack drill.
> 
> ...




Understood George, just thought I would ask.


----------

